# Selectra 60 kw inverter



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

3events x 8hrs x 30kw = 720kwh

720kwh x $0.11 = $79.20 ( I doubt they are getting more than $.08, but just for arguments' sake I use $.11)

so the customer is _freaking_ because of eighty bucks ?

am I missing something ?


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

Well it's more like .65 to .80 cents which is a little more than 80 bucks. However the unit is only been in service for 3 months. Also there are 2 units like it. If it starts to do it to that's a problem. What if the other 3 120 kw units to it ? So the reason for the post wasn' t for you. To test your math skill it was to find out if anyone here had seen this problem . O h and thanks for the calculation bye bye


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If one or more of the SCRs in the inverter is shorted, it'll cause a backfeed from the utility to the solar panels. 

There should be zero current in the DC lines from the inverter to the panels after dark. If there is, the problem is often a shorted SCR.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

sparky105 said:


> Well it's more like .65 to .80 cents which is a little more than 80 bucks. However the unit is only been in service for 3 months. Also there are 2 units like it. If it starts to do it to that's a problem. What if the other 3 120 kw units to it ? So the reason for the post wasn' t for you. To test your math skill it was to find out if anyone here had seen this problem . O h and thanks for the calculation bye bye


Your utility pays people $0.65 - $0.80 per kWH for solar input? Wow, I'm moving there! Even in Canadian $$ that's 8-10x the going rate everywhere else!

I think you or your customer have a math error somewhere, like a decimal point shifted over to the left by one position.

And yes, I agree on the failing SCR probability. That is supposed to be preventing current from flowing that direction. Think of SCRs being used as diodes, like a check valve. Current is only supposed to flow one way. If this happens only occasionally then it does point to it being an SCR, not a diode, and most likely the problem is in the SCR firing circuit failing to shut down, leaving it gated On when it is not supposed to be.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

current Ontario Hydro rates:
http://www.ontario-hydro.com/index.php?page=current_rates


although it seems off the wall to us, this article explains some of it. Currently Ontario Hydro is buying back Solar Grid tie power at 54.9 cents Canadian, for guaranteed rate for 20 yrs. Amazing. However, this is the way the Canadians are subsidizing their solar initiatives (instead of subsidizing the equipment install like some of the US power companies and locales). There are constraints to homeowners, also (no more than 10kw). sounds like a nice program though. _ ( So that brings us up to a whopping $400.00 Canadian) Hold on to your drawers_

http://ecoaltenergy.wordpress.com/page/2/


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

That great thank you guys it seemed out there when it read the report it is still confusing that it does it periodically but what do I know (like I said op new to this solar gig). As for the pay out this customer signed on earl when the solar was starting here in Ontario it is a city owned array and it is in the high .60 s not a decimal error. The solar pays the highest than the wind is about half the pay back but it can produce 24 7 if the wind is right but around here on the niagra peninsula if you have any acreage the big wind turbine projects are leasing farm land for as much as $50 000 per year I have heard. That's why our electric bills are so insane.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

actually your rates are the same as ours in the mid atlantic states (.10-.12/kwh), at least according to Ontario Hydro. I think your gov't's choice on how to subsidize the solar blows the crap out of ours, although I'm sure it takes some other form (taxes).


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

Well there is the per kw charge than transmission charge than the debt reduction charge than they shut down all the coal burners and pay these crazy high solar and wind for long term loans I have this feeling that the .12 kw is not for this world . Something has to give .


----------

